# Katies House Dec 14



## Chopper (Jan 11, 2015)

This one was at the top of my list for a while. So when the day came, I don't know why I lacked motivation...I hardly spent anytime taking photos, and in hindsight, now I'm gutted about that. Still, never mind. I have my memories, and lots of blurry photo's.
Anyway, every man and his dog have been here, so I'll spare you the history.





































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 11, 2015)

That looks amazing and a perfect place to find a secret passage behind those wooden panels!


----------



## Chopper (Jan 11, 2015)

Snips86x said:


> That looks amazing and a perfect place to find a secret passage behind those wooden panels!



Ah damn, I forgot to check!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice! Yeah, a good explore this one. I need to get myself back up there tbh for some better photos (mine were terrible lasttime) Yours are really goo. And yes, as you said, you've got the memories. I did enjoy walking around this place


----------



## Chopper (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks. These were the only half decent ones. The rest may as well have been taken with a spud. I fancy going back, and arranging a permission visit. I forgot to take down the guys number. You don't have it do you?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

Chopper said:


> Thanks. These were the only half decent ones. The rest may as well have been taken with a spud. I fancy going back, and arranging a permission visit. I forgot to take down the guys number. You don't have it do you?



I shall PM you now


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 11, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I shall PM you now



Out of interest, what county is this located in?


----------



## Chopper (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not too great with geography, but I think it was north, and a little bit west of London. Probably south of Glasgow, and certainly east of Chicago. Does that help?


----------



## brickworx (Jan 11, 2015)

I dunno chopper...reckon your pics are ok mate....fantastic place. I must get up to it soon myself.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks. I'm annoyed that I didn't take more time with them as lots more to see, but the few I got were ok. Defo worth the trip mate! I'd go again. Shame it's not closer.


----------



## nutnut (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad this is still looking good, on my to do list, now I have woken back up after a break 

If you want to hop in with me drop me a pm - I'm a West Sussex xplorer too


----------



## smiler (Jan 11, 2015)

Chopper said:


> I'm not too great with geography, but I think it was north, and a little bit west of London. Probably south of Glasgow, and certainly east of Chicago. Does that help?


Pinpoint accuracy,


----------



## Hullbadger (Jan 11, 2015)

Quality place! so well preserved and great pics that really capture that - liking it!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2015)

excellent take on things, not seen the masonic logo on the ceiling before. 
Great set, cheers for sharing


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunning pictures mate!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2015)

Great set of photos.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 12, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> excellent take on things, not seen the masonic logo on the ceiling before.
> Great set, cheers for sharing



The place is full of Masonic symbols, I didn't get enough pics to show more. There were Fleur de Lis everywhere, and we found some masonic aprons too. Before closure, it was a masonic meeting hall.


----------

